# 20526



## pajohnson (May 13, 2013)

Does anybody know if this code requires specific modifiers/dx codes when billing this to any ins??
Thanks for any help


----------



## pajohnson (May 14, 2013)

*20550 and 20526*

Can these 2 codes be billed together and do they both require modifier 59??


----------



## dclark7 (May 14, 2013)

What are they being done for?  You don't give enough information for a response.  20526 is a carpal tunnel injection and 20550 is a tendon sheath  or ligament injection.  If you go CMS' website you can check all NCCI edits http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCI-Coding-Edits.html

In order to answer your question appropriately you would need to describe how these codes are being used, are they being done for different conditions of the same one?


----------



## pajohnson (May 15, 2013)

The 20526 is being done for carpal tunnel using dx code 354.0. The 20550 is being done for 726.4 which is also for Enthesopathy of wrist and carpus.  The patient was also seen for an office visit that day and those dx codes were for MS and gait disorder.
Thanks for your help


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com (Mar 9, 2016)

I know this is old, but I am having this issue now , for same reason would it be appropriate to add modifier 59 to 20526  when billing 20550?


----------



## kivbar16 (Mar 11, 2016)

20550 is your primary code.  If in fact your provider is injecting two separately identifiable locations, and they are distinct, then the 59 modifier would be appropriate on 20526.  

When asking for help, please be specific in your request.  Give the procedure(s), preferably exact from provider notes, minus PHI, so others can do our own due diligence.


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com (Mar 11, 2016)

will do thanks so much


----------

